# Running out of ideas to fix this problem



## MattMilne94 (Dec 4, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177438

Graphics card: radeon 7850 HD OC edition
Mobo:ASUS P8h77-v le
Power supply: 600w corsair power supply
RAM: 8GB corsair vengance
hard drive: 500GB
CPU: intel i5 3450

Hi, I have had my new build for around 2 months and from the offset I have been experiencing crashing.  The crashing occurs whilst gaming and can happen after random amounts of time

For example - I could play black ops 2 for 1 hour, crashes, then I can play it for another 4 hours which makes me think its not temperature.

Things I have done to try and fix it:

Reinstall Operating system
MemTest overnight
Monitored temperature
Sent my graphcis card back to the manufacturer and got a new one
Also put my computer into a computer shop and they found no problems with it
Scanned the hard drive

I am so annoyed that I can't find out what the problem is, and any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Cybrnook (Dec 4, 2012)

Don't run an OC and see if it still happens.

May be memory compatibility with MB (BIOS Update).

Failing HDD can also show these signs.

Failing PSU can also show these signs.

Spray it with fire?


----------



## MattMilne94 (Dec 4, 2012)

The card came pre overclocked


----------



## Cybrnook (Dec 4, 2012)

MattMilne94 said:


> The card came pre overclocked



You running the latest drivers? 

I know it sounds lame, but do you have adequate cooling in your case. sooooooo many avenues that could cause a crashing PC.


----------



## MattMilne94 (Dec 4, 2012)

I have an IN WIN MANA 136 Mid tower case , its in my desk which has about 7cm of clearing on each side, is that to little?


----------



## Cybrnook (Dec 4, 2012)

MattMilne94 said:


> I have an IN WIN MANA 136 Mid tower case , its in my desk which has about 7cm of clearing on each side, is that to little?



Well yeah, sounds like a little toaster oven. Try running it outside of your desk with the side panel off. 

Game like that for a day and see what happens?


----------



## MattMilne94 (Dec 4, 2012)

ok i'll see how that goes and let you know


----------



## DannibusX (Dec 4, 2012)

What is the voltage of the ram?  Sounds like it's not getting the power it needs.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 4, 2012)

I would suspect overheating. would you mind putting up a picture of your cooling?

also post screen shots of the tabs of cpuz.


----------



## TC-man (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi,

You may need to update your bios for the motherboard:



> P8H77-V LE BIOS 0803
> Improve system stability.



You can find and download the latest bios for Asus P8H77V-LE Motherboard here:
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8H77V_LE/#download


----------



## Jetster (Dec 4, 2012)

A trick I use on issues like this is run it with minimal hardware connected and programs running. 

no printer, sound card, web cam, extra drives, add ons, fancy stuff, and only one set of mem. And definetly no OC and memory timmings at STD

Do a clean boot, play your game and see if it goes away.   http://support.microsoft.com/kb/331796


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 4, 2012)

You have tested everything else, I vote the PSU or the HDD.  Leaning more towards the PSU.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 4, 2012)

MattMilne94 said:


> The card came pre overclocked


Try underclocking it (perhaps to stock)?  You can do it via ATI Overdrive in the Catalyst Control Center.  Reference clocks for HD 7850 are 860 MHz GPU and 1200 MHz VRAM.

The games crash to desktop, correct?  The computer isn't restarting itself?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 4, 2012)

WAIT. Before you do anything in the damn bios find out the error. Open the event viewer or the reliability monitor and list the error right before the kernel power error. They should be within seconds of each other.

Going into the bios and messing with voltage, timings and such could only make the problem MUCH worse. Lets find out the issue is before we start stabbing in the dark.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> WAIT. Before you do anything in the damn bios find out the error. Open the event viewer or the reliability monitor and list the error right before the kernel power error. They should be within seconds of each other.
> 
> Going into the bios and messing with voltage, timings and such could only make the problem MUCH worse. Lets find out the issue is before we start stabbing in the dark.



MM "The Voice of Reason" to the rescue. While overheating is the "easy answer" MM has it right. See if any obvious errors pop up first before taking the "sledgehammer" approach. 

TC-Man found a fairly current BIOS which is not a bad idea either. ASUS make it super easy to update your BIOS just put the BIOS on a USB stick, go into the BIOS, Tools, EZ Flash. It will see the BIOS on the stick, couple of clicks and it's done.


----------



## MattMilne94 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi guys thanks for all the replies - I have now removed my computer for the "toaster area" and is still crashing.  Could it be because my computers PSU points to the ground and there is a small gap underneath? i've tried raising the back to see how it goes.

About the bios... I have already updated to the latest mobo bios

About crashing.  The computer doesn't go to the desktop after crashing - the screen colour varies and I have to hold down the power button and reboot to get any further response from my computer


----------



## MattMilne94 (Dec 5, 2012)

In the even viewer these four errors occured within a minute:

error -The previous system shutdown at 10:10:07 PM on ‎12/‎5/‎2012 was unexpected.

critical -The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

error-Session "Microsoft Security Client OOBE" stopped due to the following error: 0xC000000D
error -Audit events have been dropped by the transport.  0


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 5, 2012)

Disable automatic restarting on system failure.  Instructions here:
http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows7/ht/automatic-restart-windows-7.htm

After you do that, instead of restarting, the computer will show a Blue Screen of Death.  Take note of the filename (e.g. nv4disp.sys) and the STOP code (e.g. 0x0000000A).


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 5, 2012)

it's overheating. Please look up in the thread and rum core temp. periodically check temps and report them.


----------



## STCNE (Dec 5, 2012)

Temperature is an easy enough thing to test. A combination of coretemp and the intelburntest for the CPU, and Furmark for the GPU. 

If both temp tests pass, run them both at the same time. When gaming you're stressing both components out and there are rare cases where things are fine with only one part getting hot but get toasty when they're both going.

If that passes, try out the Unigine Heaven benchmark. If your GPU is having stability problems I've found that benchmark to be good at exposing them(flashes of green/red light, BSoD, green squares popping up). You'll know it if you see it, it's always the first stability check I do when OCing my GPUs.

You also may want to get a diagnostic test for your hdd, like Seagate's Seatools. They have something called a 'SMART check' that should let you know if your drive has any issues.

If all of the above tests pass then at least you'll have it narrowed down a bit. My suggestion would be to make sure all your drivers are up to date and your RAM is running to manufacturer specs and in the right slots.


----------



## Polarman (Dec 6, 2012)

I remember having a similar random crashing issue when I first built my current system. After checking and rechecking everything, in the end, the culprit was the "CPU phase control" set to auto under the green power sub menu.

Unfortunately, you have a different system. good luck.


----------



## MattMilne94 (Dec 6, 2012)

I ran furmark and my idle gpu temperature was 28-30 C and was 50+ whilst running the program i will now try intelburntest


----------



## MattMilne94 (Dec 6, 2012)

Whilst running both fur mark and intelburn test i got:

Linkpack output:
Time (s)		Speed (GFlops)		Result
10.208		87.5680			3.526496e-002
10.343		86.4250			3.526496e-002
10.336		86.4798			3.526496e-002
10.264		87.0891			3.526496e-002
10.335		86.4904			3.526496e-002
10.335		86.4939			3.526496e-002
10.379		86.1270			3.526496e-002
10.318		86.6374			3.526496e-002
10.234		87.3455			3.526496e-002


----------



## MattMilne94 (Dec 6, 2012)

I also ran the seagate seatools smart check and it passed


----------



## MattMilne94 (Dec 6, 2012)

I have also just noticed something in my catalyst control center - which has checked box saying enable graphics overdrive (which is ticked)


----------



## MattMilne94 (Dec 7, 2012)

no more replies :S


----------



## TC-man (Dec 7, 2012)

Have you tried underclocking and/or loosing up the timings of the ram? Try that first if you haven't.

As for memtest, how did you test the ram modules? one by one or all at the same time? If you already test them one by one at a time, then it's okay. Otherwise you need to retest them, one by one at a time. And how many sticks/ram modules do you have? 2x 4GB or 4x 2GB sticks? If it's 4 sticks you may need to set the northbridge voltage setting a little higher (test with small increments, just to be safe).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 7, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Try underclocking it (perhaps to stock)?  You can do it via ATI Overdrive in the Catalyst Control Center.  Reference clocks for HD 7850 are 860 MHz GPU and 1200 MHz VRAM.
> 
> The games crash to desktop, correct?  The computer isn't restarting itself?





FordGT90Concept said:


> Disable automatic restarting on system failure.  Instructions here:
> http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows7/ht/automatic-restart-windows-7.htm
> 
> After you do that, instead of restarting, the computer will show a Blue Screen of Death.  Take note of the filename (e.g. nv4disp.sys) and the STOP code (e.g. 0x0000000A).


Do both of these.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 7, 2012)

Did you try what I suggested?


----------



## MattMilne94 (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry - it worked for 3 days fine but it crashed again.

When i turned it back on I got this message on a black screen:

"Checking file system on C
Type of file system is NTFS

One of your disks need to be checked for consistency, you may cancel the disk check but it is strongly recommended that you continue."

It then restarted my computer and all was well again

Could this mean that it has been my hard drive the whole time?

Sorry for slow replies

If this is the case - that it is the hard drive making the crashes happen what we would be a reliable HDD which is good for gaming?


----------



## MattMilne94 (Dec 16, 2012)

anyone ?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 16, 2012)

What HDD you have and how old is it? Have you checked the event viewer, it might give you a clue of what caused the crash.


----------



## MattMilne94 (Dec 16, 2012)

I Have a ST500DM002-1BD142[500GB] (seagate) performed HD TUNE and got these results :


http://s1172.beta.photobucket.com/us...tml?sort=3&o=3

http://s1172.beta.photobucket.com/us...tml?sort=3&o=2

http://s1172.beta.photobucket.com/us...tml?sort=3&o=1


----------



## MattMilne94 (Dec 16, 2012)

and its only like 2 months old


----------



## natr0n (Dec 16, 2012)

Play some games with your side panel door removed to see if heat is an issue. Don't overclock anything.

If that doesn't work try another hard drive. 

If that doesn't work could be PSU.

Do all your tests with the case door off though.


----------



## MattMilne94 (Dec 16, 2012)

I have played games with the side panel off before and it still crashes


----------



## natr0n (Dec 16, 2012)

MattMilne94 said:


> I have played games with the side panel off before and it still crashes



what are your ram timings ?


----------



## MattMilne94 (Dec 16, 2012)

how do i check those?


----------



## natr0n (Dec 16, 2012)

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


MattMilne94 said:


> how do i check those?



use the memory tab to see


----------



## MattMilne94 (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is the memory tab:

http://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r575/MattMilne94/memorytab_zps01048f2a.png


----------



## natr0n (Dec 16, 2012)

MattMilne94 said:


> Here is the memory tab:
> 
> http://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r575/MattMilne94/memorytab_zps01048f2a.png



command rate in the bottom 1T

change that to 2T in the bios settings.


----------



## natr0n (Dec 16, 2012)

located here in your bios

dram timing control


----------



## MattMilne94 (Dec 16, 2012)

what does that dO?


----------



## natr0n (Dec 16, 2012)

MattMilne94 said:


> what does that dO?



That memory timing can cause crashes and issues like you are having when set to 1.

2 is usually always stable.


----------



## MattMilne94 (Dec 17, 2012)

I've been reading on some other sites that that doesn't actually do anything...


----------



## Jetster (Dec 17, 2012)

If he ran memtest overnight with no errors then its not the memory.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 18, 2012)

Jetster said:


> If he ran memtest overnight with no errors then its not the memory.



I do not agree. In fact, I can get any kit memtestx86 stable, and still have it crash in OS under just light load.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 18, 2012)

For Pete's sake, will you report the exact temps of the system and the card?


----------



## itsakjt (Dec 18, 2012)

These types of random blue screens signifies problem with RAM or the memory controller. I have these when my system memory section is heavily overclocked and I test stability.


----------



## natr0n (Dec 18, 2012)

MattMilne94 said:


> I've been reading on some other sites that that doesn't actually do anything...



Did you actually try it or are you looking for ways to avoid a fix when YOU asked for help?


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 18, 2012)

itsakjt said:


> These types of random blue screens signifies problem with RAM or the memory controller. I have these when my system memory section is heavily overclocked and I test stability.



You start with checking temps before you go there and he hasn't. This thread is pretty much a lost cause.


----------



## Vario (Dec 18, 2012)

I am really wondering about the power supply.  Do your voltages stay pretty consistent when benchmarking (for example)?  Do you have another power supply you could test for stability comparison?

Bad power supply can cause all kinds of issues.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 18, 2012)

Pleasae continue the discussion here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177438


----------

